# Weird voicemail, a little freaked out



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok, I got a very, very strange voicemail tonight from a restricted number. I answered the phone and they hung up, and then called back and I didn't answer and got this voicemail:

*"You really, really need to invest in some parenting classes. So you learn how to be a mother, and stop whipping your kids out every other second would be good to, and learn how to dress the kid and so on. You're a real disgrace."*

Whaaaat? It was the voice of an older woman...I think. I thought it was a prank call, but I don't know anyone that would do something like that. I have a very small circle of acquaintances, and I don't give out my cell phone number. My brother suggested that it might be this woman that called the police on me (anonymously) for my son being barefoot in the sandbox (there's a thread on here somewhere about that. She lied to the police and told them that there was a child there unattended. And I think it might have been the same woman that I saw at Shop Rite one night during the summer who yelled at me and said that Caleb was going to get pneumonia because he was only wearing his bum genius diaper.

If it was this woman, I think she may have seen our picture in the local paper. We went to a farm to see the reindeer and decorate cookies. The picture was of us sitting on the floor inside the store. My son was eating a cookie. He was wearing a coat and sweatpants, but he was barefoot as he didn't want to wear his "eskimo" boots (robeez). Anyway, when they printed the picture (which was really adorable), they put my full name with it. So all I can think of is that she saw the picture and somehow got my cell number by having my name and town (???). The whole thing is wacky.


----------



## aurora_skys (Apr 1, 2008)

You know, police reports only cost a small amount of time, nothing more. I would go to the police station, play the recording and mention that a certain woman is harassing you. That way if anything happens, at least the voicemail has been officially documented. Call me paranoid if you will but I think it's best to go ahead and inform the police of your concerns. If she took the time to find your phone number after seeing your name and photo in the paper thats kinda freaky!!!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I agree. Get it ON RECORD. Even if they do nothing about it, at least you can say "Well, it's on record"

I lived in Colorado growing up and I rarely wore shoes inside. (Heck, I rarely wear shoes now unless I HAVE to) People used to say the same thing about me to my mom...

But yeah, get it reported...Sometimes the police can get the phone company to open restricted numbers (I think) if there's a threat involved. I'd let the police know each time I get a call like that (and each time she says anything of that sort)


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd try for a restraining order/no contact. This lady is beyond creepy and completely over-stepping her bounds. This is harassment and I would be scared. Good luck.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

:

You can also call the phone company and tell them you are being harrassed, there's a way they will get involved if she keeps calling.

Stay safe, she sounds like a freak...


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SAHDS* 
I'd try for a restraining order/no contact. This lady is beyond creepy and completely over-stepping her bounds. This is harassment and I would be scared. Good luck.

Well, I don't know her name or anything. I assume she lives somewhere near the park and the Shop Rite, but it's not like a small town or anything where everybody knows everybody.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

I agree. Go to the police and file a report. Even if you don't think it's bad enough yet, you never know what she will do/how far she will go. If she does continue to harass you, you'll have proof it's been going on for this long. Whereas if you don't file a report and it continues, when you do try to put a stop to it it'll take longer, you know?


----------



## SAHDS (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpeppers* 
Well, I don't know her name or anything. I assume she lives somewhere near the park and the Shop Rite, but it's not like a small town or anything where everybody knows everybody.

They'll be able to find out, I'm sure.

I wish DH were home (he's on shift) so I could get details.


----------



## MusicianDad (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm with everyone else. Report it.


----------



## LisainCalifornia (May 29, 2002)

That is really disturbing. I am with everyone else--make a report. I had to make a police report once (someone made a clone of my ATM and went on a Florida vacation in the Keys--drained our bank account of 4,000 in 3 days time!) and they were so nice about everything. They make the process very quick and easy. They may have some tips for you as well.

Take care and make sure you lock your doors and windows and be extra aware of your surroundings when you go out.

Hugs,
Lisa


----------



## baltic_ballet (May 17, 2007)

I agree with everyone else and would report it amd I would also jot down the date, time and what happened for each of these incidents on a a peice of paper or in a notebook so you can refer back to it if this behaviour continues and further action needs to be taken.

Stay safe


----------



## AGierald (Sep 5, 2007)

Does this lady have nothin better to do than to harass you?? I hope you do file that report, thats not cool, and sounds very stalker-ish to me!


----------



## Una (Aug 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpeppers* 

*"You really, really need to invest in some parenting classes. So you learn how to be a mother, and stop whipping your kids out every other second would be good to, and learn how to dress the kid and so on. You're a real disgrace."*


I don't understand what this woman means by whipping your kids out every other second.

I find it troublesome that someone would do this to you and I agree with the pp's that you need to report this to the authorities. I also worry that if this woman is willing to harass you via voicemail, that she is also willing to harass you by other means.


----------



## Theoretica (Feb 2, 2008)

Oh and one more thing! I think 'star' 67 or something like that (mamas help me out here!) will block private numbers from calling you. DEFINITELY look into that, I know it's free and we do it.


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

I didn't read all of the replies, so I apologize if someone else already mentioned this......

Report it to the police as harassment. Then call your cell phone company and request a supervisor until you get someone who knows what the deal is. They most likely have the originating number in their records, even though the CID wasn't passed on to your phone. I used to work in the industry on the technical side of things. You can have a order placed on your phone that will record all inbound/outbound numbers if needed. I think i would try to just focus on the one call, as long as you can give them the time of call, they should be able to find the origin in their records. I'm not sure if you can get them to provide you with any info without a police report though.

Good luck. That is scary and I'd take it seriously since this isn't your first potential occurrence with this person (provided it's the same person as before).

eta: most likely you are looking for something called SS7 records or your providers equivalent. That is where the number is hidden.


----------



## lolar2 (Nov 8, 2005)

Could also be a wrong number.


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

I'll go out on a limb here and agree with all the other PPs. get it documented.


----------



## MayBaby2007 (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellevuemama* 
Oh and one more thing! I think 'star' 67 or something like that (mamas help me out here!) will block private numbers from calling you. DEFINITELY look into that, I know it's free and we do it.

*67 is how you block a call. If I called you but didn't want my number displayed, I would dial *67...555-1234

*69 is to call back the last person who called you, only useful if you don't have caller ID and if the caller didn't block number

You need "Privacy Manager" to block unidentified callers. My gma has this on her land line. The caller has to identify themselves or they are disconnected. (At least--this is how it works around here).

OP, I would also contact police and phone company. But, chances are 1.) Cops will







and make you feel stupid for reporting (because you don't know the person and it's the first odd phone message and/or 2.) Won't do anything about it. I don't mean to sound cold, but this has been my experience (stalking/harrassing is hard to prove and there is a lot of grey area with this sort of stuff). If cops won't do anything, document (save) the voicemail incase there are more incidents.

And def, like a pp said, watch your surroundings very well when you're out and about. Be safe!


----------



## majikfaerie (Jul 24, 2006)

blocking the incoming call may stop you dealing with the annoyance, but it might also make said "concerned citizen" more persistant, enough to report you to the cops or cps. (if its the same woman who called the cops on you before, that is.
but definitely keep a record of every incedent


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Document. Cops might not do anything, but civil action is also an option.


----------



## AbbieB (Mar 21, 2006)

This women you are talking about seems a off balance.

Call the police, even if you think they may blow you off. I would hope that since your children are involved in the threatening call there would be some kind of action. Insist on a report.

Document, document, document any incidents. It would be helpful to have a log of some kind if the calls continue. A log plus a police report would be nice if this person does call CPS.

I agree with the PPs. Be very aware of your surroundings when you go out. Hopefully this is just a crazy, nasty, inappropriate, big mouthed person who will only verbally harass. I would also keep a cell phone in my pocket for awhile so I could call the cops if I saw this person and felt threatened.

I am so sorry you are dealing with this.

Just a thought, does anyone know what would happen if the OP called CPS herself to ask what to do if a random crazy is threatening her with a false report? Might help to have a record of this kind of preemptive call too.


----------



## diaperqueen (Nov 8, 2005)

Is there any chance the caller said "whipping your t*ts out" instead of "kids"? That just didn't make any sense to me, but if you are nursing your ds, maybe that's what she said?


----------



## HrCreuzi (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree, document, report and contact the cell phone company. Also tape the voice mail with the date and time stamp.

I hope this bat leaves you alone!


----------



## frenchy chan (Dec 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diaperqueen* 
Is there any chance the caller said "whipping your t*ts out" instead of "kids"? That just didn't make any sense to me, but if you are nursing your ds, maybe that's what she said?

if it is an older lady, she might be the type that thinks kids shouldn't be seen and therefore thinks op takes her kids out too much...??


----------



## JD5351 (Sep 13, 2008)

If she filed a police report on you for "leaving your child unattended" at the park, the police should have her information on file.

I'm sorry you have to go through this.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Unless something has changed very recently, cell phone numbers are not public record, so no way for someone to get it just by knowing your name. So, I'd say it's someone you know well enough to have given your number to, or a wrong number.

And based on one random voicemail, I don;t think the police would consider that harassment. Also, I don't see how they could track down this nameless lady you've happened to see at the park and shop rite. I say delete the voicemail and continue on with your life


----------



## textbookcase (May 31, 2007)

Definitely report it, that is just out of line and beyond inappropriate.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I live in Canada, so it may be different. Please keep the message on your machine. BUT....unfortunately the police can't do anything for a message. (Years ago I had a stalker that left message about missing limbs and also slipped notes under my door! I lived alone and called the police, they couldn't do anything because....there was no threat directly to my safety....I thought being followed and stalked would have been enough
















The woman sounds like she has a lot of time on her hands.

Do you see her often?

Keep all phone messages, incase she does anything else (likes writes on your car, etc)

If she does call and threatens you or your children....definitely make a police report.....


----------



## reece19 (May 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diaperqueen* 
Is there any chance the caller said "whipping your t*ts out" instead of "kids"? That just didn't make any sense to me, but if you are nursing your ds, maybe that's what she said?

That was my assumption when I read the OPs post. Tits makes more sense than kids, anyway, and would sound similar on a recording.

The local cops can probably guess who the woman is (though they probably won't tell you). Usually if someone is a little off kilter, the cops have dealt with them before and know alllll about their history.


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
Unless something has changed very recently, cell phone numbers are not public record, so no way for someone to get it just by knowing your name. So, I'd say it's someone you know well enough to have given your number to, or a wrong number.

If I'm not mistaken, you can go online somewhere and get a cell phone number. I know you can *with a landline*, but like I said, I think DH said something about being able to do that... I don't keep up with all the "latest" technology, so I'm not positive...

I would at least make a log of the incidents you've told us about, OP, along with any other inappropriate contact you've had with this lady. I would also record externally the voicemail message, with the time stamp from your cell phone. I don't know about all cell phones, but ours deletes voicemails after x amount of time, so that's why I suggested it. It does sound like this lady has a little too much time on her hands...


----------



## Doodlebugsmom (Aug 1, 2002)

Yikes. As far as I know, you cannot find a cell number online or anywhere else. Also, since the call came to your cell phone, I would think your cell company would be able to track the call and give you the number it came from. I also agree with the pps who said you should file a report.


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

you CAN get a cell number online. All I would need to find most people is a name and region, not even the town is needed. Age range helps too, but not necessary. I can almost always find any address someone ever lived at, cell./landline numbers, when/if you are married, divorced, own a home, got in trouble with the law, got a speeding ticket, have good/bad credit, had a baby, etc. It is frightening how much info is easily available to the general public.

This is why I don't share my kids' names, photos, or our last names online, and why I don't allow the local paper to use our names or photos.
You would be shocked the things you can find online.

I am guessing this is just an angry, weird person who saw you in the paper, with nothing much else to do. Or maybe you have friends with strange senses of humor? idk, but save the voicemail and be safe.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

3p1b, I would be impressed entirely if you could find a cell phone number for me online. I'll even pm you my info. You won't find it though, because it is nearly IMPOSSIBLE to find, unless a person themselves publishes it on a site like myspace, facebook or similar.

http://ezinearticles.com/?How-to-Fin...ber&id=1338013


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

And further, even if you COULD easily, without paying for a 'report', which is all just public record compilation, I *highly* doubt some random old lady is going to have the knowledge or caring to even do that.


----------



## 3pink1blue (Jun 23, 2008)

You are more than welcome to pm it to me, but since I am limited to a certain number of searches per month, and since this wouldn't be work related, I would need to pay for the information. So, not worth it.







(Besides, I wouldn't have anything interesting to leave on your voicemail.







)

ETA: What I originally meant though, is that since the OP was published with her child and real name and town in a newspaper, it could have been someone other than that lady.


----------



## mrspineau (Jan 15, 2008)

I am sorry that you had to listen to that, that is truly terrible. she is the disgrace. I agree with others that you should get in on record.


----------



## Lolagirl (Jan 7, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Doodlebugsmom* 
Yikes. As far as I know, you cannot find a cell number online or anywhere else. Also, since the call came to your cell phone, I would think your cell company would be able to track the call and give you the number it came from. I also agree with the pps who said you should file a report.

This is generally true, but is it possible that you gave your cellphone number to the reporter who took your photo for the newspaper? It certainly seems within the realm of possibility that she contacted that reporter/photographer and somehow finagled the number out of him or her. Another possibility is that you may have given the number to the police officer who responded when she called them about the sandbox incident and she got it that way. If she's determined enough, there are unfortunately ways for her to get her hands on that kind of information, albeit not necessary within the letter of the law.

I would go to the police station in person and insist on filing a report with them. Play the voicemail message for whoever takes your report, and tell them in no uncertain terms that she has harassed you twice already in the past and that you are concerned for you and your family's safety. I don't say this to scare you, but please keep an eye out and make sure she isn't lurking around your neighborhood or wherever you may happen to go out in public as well. If you do see here again, call the police right away.

Good luck, I hope she decides to leave you alone from this point forward.

Edited to add, I also agree with the above to contact your cellphone carrier. There are ways for them to trace that call even if the number is blocked.


----------



## AllisonR (May 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *diaperqueen* 
Is there any chance the caller said "whipping your t*ts out" instead of "kids"? That just didn't make any sense to me, but if you are nursing your ds, maybe that's what she said?

Oh my





















:







:














!!!! This is totally off topic, but this is the funniest thing I have read all week. I almost peed in my pants.

OP, I'd keep the tape as documentation, but I agree if you went to the police at this point they might roll their eyes. Perhaps you could just go in and ask to speak to someone about a minor but escalating problem, explain the three situations with this woman so far, and leave it open to them to say if you should/should not do anything.


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

oh man, that's so funny, maybe she was saying tits. kids didn't make any sense. i'm not going to file a police report or anything. she's just some crazy old lady (if that is indeed who called, it did sound like her).


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

IT IS! She said "stop whipping your tits out"!!! HAHAHAHAHAHA! That is too funny. She's obviously nuts.


----------



## TryingFor2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Cell phone numbers that come up private really are not private...If you get detail billing the number should show up on it, just look for that date and time it came up. I have had private calls, and they do show up on the billing, if the voice mail pick up though it wont show up, but since you answer the first time it should show up.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm a techie, yes, with the right information (and very little of it) you can find anything you want. Some you have to pay, some you don't. Doesn't take much in most situations.

Do you have an mp3 player with voice record? Get that message on a recorder of some sort to go with your documentation. I'd say call the non-emergency police line but other PP's are right - it's hard to prove harassment and stalking on the first shot *but* you have her on file with her reporting you to the police (whether she made a report or not, the police had to file a report even if she was anon) and you have this message and two phone calls (the one hang up and the second with message). That's 3 incidents.

I've had a situation when in college. I was on an old egroup and when everyone was agreeing with me about something we were debating the owner was ticked off (the owner of the egroup). He emailed me a death threat, he had my home address, the address of my college, my cell phone, my home number, my full name, even the color of the car I was driving at the time and the make (note I was in Canada, he was in the United States). At the end of his email he said that he had plenty of contacts that walked the hallowed halls of "name of college, with address" that would be more than pleased to "take me out" for him. This was back in 1997-1998. So yes, it is possible to get any information you want to on someone.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

The only way to get a cell phone number of someone, paying or not, is if that person put that information out there to begin with or not. If it's not out there by the person or whatnot, it's NOT available. It is a violation of privacy acts for the cell phone company to publish cell phone numbers.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommy2maya* 
The only way to get a cell phone number of someone, paying or not, is if that person put that information out there to begin with or not. If it's not out there by the person or whatnot, it's NOT available. It is a violation of privacy acts for the cell phone company to publish cell phone numbers.

Ever use a credit card online? Ever do online banking? Have a personal email from your ISP? Use it? If the person knows enough about computers, you bet that person can use your credit card information to find your cell phone information, your online banking information to find your address and full name, your personal email with your ISP for other information and the list goes on.

If they know your IP address (which pretty easy to figure out by the way) and they have the know how and the skills - you are so SOL because if they want it, they'll have it. And without even paying for it.

Of course, in OP's situation I very much doubt some little old lady has the know how or skills for that kind of ....activity.


----------



## mommy2maya (Jun 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sheal* 
Ever use a credit card online? Ever do online banking? Have a personal email from your ISP? Use it? If the person knows enough about computers, you bet that person can use your credit card information to find your cell phone information, your online banking information to find your address and full name, your personal email with your ISP for other information and the list goes on.

If they know your IP address (which pretty easy to figure out by the way) and they have the know how and the skills - you are so SOL because if they want it, they'll have it. And without even paying for it.

Of course, in OP's situation I very much doubt some little old lady has the know how or skills for that kind of ....activity.

and really, the likelihood of the average joe knowing how to do such hacking is remote at best, thank god.


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

Im sure you can find any info you want, if you know how. My credit card info has been stolen by some clever person. I, on the other hand, cant even track down who owns a phone number that I know (ie, 555-1234 calls me, I dont know who it is, and even though a million websites SAY reverse lookup, um, almost never actually pops up). My mother cant even use her own email, I cant imagine a crazyold lady is a computer whiz/hacker. Although, you really never know....

My first thought was wrong number, I got a voicemail once with some woman chewing me out about how her and her husband were in the middle of moving, running a business etc, and she didnt have time for this, and its not her fault I went and got myself pregnant and she was so tired of bailing me out but ok, she would come, but only if I called her back.....

I WAS pregnant at the time and she called me by my first name. But I still have NO idea who it was and I certainly didnt need bailing out (dh and I were thrilled with baby number three). My best guess: I had met a woman on the playground who was raising her niece cuz he sister coudlnt. We exchanged numbers, but never called each other or got togather. I *think* her sister had the same name as me and if she had programed my number in......

Anyway, thats waaaay off topic.... but considering the old lady had issues iwth the barefeet and the message specifically mentioned clothing....probally her, though I have no idea how! She must not be too confrontational because she hung up when she got an actual answer. Still, you never know what some psycho may do (decide shes more fit to raise your son and try to snatch him? ok, extreme I know, but Im paranoid!) So I would still report it and be careful. I would want it docutmented even if no one does anything about it. I have some very disturbing voicemails that my ex left me on my computer, just in case....


----------

